# I loss my barn



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow. So sorry that happened, and so glad neither you and your husband, nor the animals were hurt.

Hope your insurance compensation comes through quickly. Best wishes on rebuilding.


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

Ditto on what Boots said. Glad we don't get very many in our area. Glad it didn't hit your house.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

That down right sucks.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

We lost a barn and part of our roof last year in May. We had gone down into the " 'Fraidy Hole" when we could see the tornado approaching. We didn't hear a thing the whole time we were down in the shelter. We came up and looked at the big barn, where all the horses were, and it was fine. Chicken coop was fine, they didn't lose a feather. We saw some branches down and lost a couple of trees. House was fine, we thought. 

The next morning we walked out and saw that we had lost over a mile of fencing, part of the house roof and the little, 2 stall, quarantine barn. The damage was amazing in the light of day, we saw pieces of the barn in the neighbor's pasture, 1/2 mile away. 

To witness that kind of power is humbling and makes you aware of just how fragile our lives really are. It's to bad that you got hit but you're all alive and uninjured, that's something to be immensely grateful for.





























I'm just grateful we weren't using the little barn that night.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Tornados can be devastating and I'm sorry you lost your barn but glad you didn't lose any more than you did. Back in the 70's my aunt & uncle lost every building on their farm except the chicken coop. 2 large barns built the old way with beams and wooden pegs, house, detached garage, wood shed, and numerous little hog houses.

I've lived in Indiana my entire life (50+ years) and have seen the damage they can cause many times but it's still mind blowing every time I witness the destruction they cause. I count myself as very fortunate never to have had damage on any of my homes/farms (knock on wood since it's the season).


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry about your barn, but I am happy you and your husband and animals are ok.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a kid, in an area where tornadoes just don't happen, a small one went thro a rancher's yard, picked up his hay wagon, up over the fence and set it down as neat as you please in the pasture-nothing broken.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am more freaked about tornados than earthquakes. in an earthquake, everyone is affected, in a tornado , it's some sort of wild and wierd bad luck.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I am more freaked about tornados than earthquakes. in an earthquake, everyone is affected, in a tornado , it's some sort of wild and wierd bad luck.


LOL! I don't see it like that at all. I just figure that living in Tornado Alley, your number has to come up sometime. Where I live rarely has tornadoes even come close enough to be worrisome. In fact, that was the first time in 10 years of living here that I had used the storm cellar. And even then, that tornado was supposed to be a good 7 miles north of us and moving east. At the last minute, we looked out our front windows and saw that conditions had deteriorated to the point where we realized the tornado had turned south and was coming south east, right for us. We looked at each other and said, "Looks like our number is up." and went into the cellar. At that point, all we could do was pray for the animals to be spared and hope the damage wasn't too bad. Well, it wasn't, we've repaired the roof and torn down the little barn we didn't use much and we're still repairing fences. It was a shock, but ... I had family in the Moore Tornado 2 weeks earlier that lost everything. My damage was NOTHING by comparison.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That sure brings back bad memories. During hurricane Frances our house was hit by a tornado. Lost the roof. It completely missed our barn and above ground pool. My ducks were the only animals we couldn't evacuate and they survived. Untouched. 

The tornado hit at an angle so it also hit the houses kitty corner to us. My neighbor had just finished a brand new 4 stall barn. It was demolished.

The tornado picked up the other neighbors back porch and flipped it on top of the house.

At least with hurricanes you can evacuate. We evacuated south to Miami. (With no real plan). Everyone there was so incredibly helpful as they had gone through Andrew and knew what it was like. We were given cheap board and the farrier came and did my horse for free. We ended up in Miami for several weeks as it took a month to get power back and the roads were blocked with down trees. It seemed like a vacation as Miami didn't get anything other than a light breeze.

It took over six months to put the house back together and we were lucky as our friends owned a roofing company and bumped us to the top of the list. My other friend borrowed us a travel trailer to live in.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW.. I hate the earth quakes, but a tornado would terrify me. Good thing the horses are okay, the metal sheeting would be like a knife in that wind. 
i think I would do a wood barn next time, even thought the tornadoes take them also.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your barn. I hope the insurance pays out quickly so you can build yourself another beautiful barn. I'm glad you, your family and animals are ok. I can't imagine how upsetting it must be to have your property destroyed by a force of nature.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. This is a first for me. I moved here from Maryland. All we usually had was hurricanes. Those I could deal with. I didn't even know there was a tornado until my daughter called telling me it touched down. Never heard any train sound. Heck never even heard the barn leave. They said this one was rain wrapped and that's all I heard was rain beating on the windows. I'm waiting to hear from the ins. adjuster so I can rebuild. I'm also going to the bank to see about a loan for a storm shelter. Even though the neighbors said it's the first on in 15 yrs. to touch down here. I'm not taking this lightly. I'm really not upset that my barn is gone as it was still a shell I hadn't started putting in stalls yet. But I know that with the next one my horses will never be stalled in severe weather. Even now they never went into it unless it was to eat. But other wise they stay out in the field. I do know that it's weird how it can take something and something 10ft away wasn't touched. I'm just glad that God was taking care of us that night. WE are suppose to begetting more severe weather Wed. So I'll be on my toes!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mingiz said:


> I'm also going to the bank to see about a loan for a storm shelter. Even though the neighbors said it's the first on in 15 yrs. to touch down here.


You're smart to think about putting in a shelter. When we moved to this house 10 years ago, the #1 criteria on my must have list was a storm shelter. If it didn't have one, I told him not to bother showing me the house. I've grown up in Tornado Alley and my family has always had shelters, can't imagine living here if you don't. To find out that our schools didn't even have safe rooms FLOORED me. Even if you never need a shelter again, the whole time you live there, at least you will have the security of knowing that if you need it, it's there.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Well I'm still waiting on the ins co. to let me know something. I sent him my gallery of pics. The invoice form the original barn cost and a new invoice with the cost of replacement. Haven't heard nothing. I'm calling him tomorrow and asking him what is the problem. If I didn't pay my premium they would drop me in a heart beat. Well I want my claim done a tad faster. I'm sick of looking at a pile of ruble in my field. I want this to be done so I can move on. I have already talked to my guy about coming in and re doing the site. I've decided to get a bigger barn this one will be 30x40 with 10ft walls. Enclosed with a walk through door and a 10ft sliding door. This one I will have them concrete the post in the ground. I probably won't get it started until fall. I'll have to save a little money for the larger barn plus the site prep. I also ordered my storm shelter today. I won't get it until the end of May due to back logs they have. But I will have one. Hopefully I won't need to use it. But it will be there id I do. We are suppose to get more severe storms tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tornadoes truly are scary. I've been through a few myself and it's amazing to see the aftermath. I'm glad everyone is okay though.

I remember my 'first tornado' I was 5 years old and we had a bad storm come through and I was sleeping in the living room with my parents (power went out so we had a 'camp out'.) Apparently the tornado came through while we were all sleeping, touched down in our yard first, snapped a pine tree off about ten feet off the ground, never heard a thing.
When I woke up I looked out the window and all I could see was green pine needles in the window! If the tornado would have snapped it off closer to the ground all three of us would have been crushed.

After it snapped the tree it picked up and skipped to the neighbor across the street and moved their very large wishing well style pump house down the road to another neighbors yard perfectly untouched, not a nick in it. and then hopped from yard to yard a bit from what we could tell. We only knew it landing in our yard first thanks to a neighbor who'd seen it land.

Another thing I've noticed, especially with the few local tornadoes we get every year here, they always seem to take the houses, barns, and even businesses, but leave the darn chicken coops alone, go figure.


----------

